# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #9: International Recommended Filament Suppliers

## Eddie

*Project Update #9: International Recommended Filament Suppliers*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Here are the recommended filament suppliers for our *overseas*customers.  There will be lots of other suppliers that work but these are of known good quality.  *Please start with filament either from us or from one of these suppliers, especially if its your first foray into 3D printing as there are a lot of problems that are caused by low quality filament.*
Canadian
bootsindustries.com
Europe
lulzbot.com (redistributes in the UK but based in the US)
faberdashery.com 
 Australia/New Zealand 
diamondage.com 
3dprintergear.com.au 
 Asia 
pp3dp.com (they make the UP! printer)

----------

